# adoption northern ireland where to start????



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi

Ive just had my second failed icsi an we said we would only be able to fund one cycle after our nhs! Before we got the bfn we said if it didnt work we wud have to except that it will just be me an dh but the truth is its not enuf!! So weve talked about adoption but where do u start an what alls involved at each stage?? 

Im not sure how our families will take this but i think from readin bits n pieces they will play a big part in this process which im worried about

Any advise welcome plz

Many thanks
magicbaby


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi magic

So sort about your bfn  
I don't personally have any knowledge about adoption but found a thread that might be helpful.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=271469.0
[/size]
Maybe you could pm a couple of the girls on there that have been through it all to get some advice on how to proceed. Think most places want to have at least 6 months after any failed treatment before they'll let you proceed but you could look into what you could do with this time to help you in your application, like reading certain adoption books, maybe starting some volunteering with children etc. I would try not to be concerned about the possible input your families will have. I'm sure they will be involved to a certain extent but it will only be one small part of the process. Good luck with it all x


----------



## happy girl (Jun 23, 2012)

If you contact an adoption agency they will send out a social worker to talk to you and explain things. We had one and they said that there had to be 6 months gap from when you last where at the fertility clinic to starting adoption process. They'll leave you a DVD to watch. In our case we decided to continue with fertility treatment as my dh hadn't given up having his own child.


----------

